

Hacking Education: DonorsChoose Wants to See if Teachers Know Best - rkarthik
http://www.fastcompany.com/1746723/hacking-education-donorschooseorgs-contest-to-mine-data-and-make-apps-to-find-education-solu

======
swGooF
I will have to look into the data a bit more, but I am guessing some really
helpful data can be mined. This is an interesting idea. I hope it gets a good
response.

